# What is the pink rock that looks like a ball



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

Its like LR but it is pink and in a ball shape


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

A picture's worth a thousand words : )


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

I cant find a pic but the LFS said it was kinda rare so they would not sell it to me?? Ill try to find a pic


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

....you've got me curious now... but without a picture i can't really guess what it would be.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

a sea apple??? that not a rock though


----------

